

Ask HN:  Are job postings acceptable? - clintavo

I always thought that posting job openings would not be acceptable on HN.<p>However there was one recently posted at http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=476495 and nobody commented that the post was unacceptable.<p>I ask because I do from time to time have contract work available, but, on the other hand, we certainly don't want HN to turn into a jobs board.<p>Forgive me if I missed them (I did look) but are there any guidelines regarding posting jobs on HN?
======
yan
"we certainly don't want HN to turn into a jobs board."

Why not? I mean we sure don't want to mix it with the primary news.yc content,
but why not form a sister-board for jobs? And not just YC-funded startups
looking for people, but an actual job board. We have the right kind of people
here on both sides of the job-searching scenario.

~~~
clintavo
I agree with you yan. That's what I meant to not turn the news.yc into jobs a
sister board would be great.

------
pg
There are no official guidelines. YC startups get to post on the jobs page.
We're going to let other startups post on the jobs page soon via startuply.

~~~
clintavo
That sounds great, I was wondering if YC had an open jobs page....only problem
is I've been operating since 2001 and profitable since 2005....am I still a
"startup?" I'm the slowest startup in history.....

------
pclark
I see no problem with them, no promises your job posting won't get critiqued
by lots of users though ;)

------
noodle
i think that if you have a compelling offer, post it. especially if you're
looking for co-founders or lead developers.

if you're soliciting for data entry people every few days, no thanks.

might be nice if it were self-policed and tagged like the ask hn stuff is.

~~~
clintavo
Wouldn't be co-founder since my company is 8 years old but it would be real
development, not data entry BS.

~~~
noodle
i suppose my point is, if you know the community, you'll know what fits. if it
fits, i don't think anyone would mind.

